# How To Dim 7” Mylink Display?



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys, been lurking on the forums ever since I got my 2018 Cruze a few weeks back. But there’s been one main thing bugging me about the car. The Mylink display is extremely bright. Like unsafe levels of bright. It’s fine when I just turn on the car. But after I put it in gear, it goes to max brightness it seems. I assume it gets brighter because of the backup camera. But even when it’s in drive it’s extremely bright. The knob on the driver’s side beside the headlights only seems to dim the gauge cluster. Any ideas?
Also, I have the LS model. Help would be greatly appreciated. This has been bugging me since I purchased it.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I think something is wrong. My dims both the gauge cluster and MyLink display at the same time.

Related, mine don't dim very much for both. At max dim, it is too bright for driving outside of the city at night.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine is bright also, the gauge dimmer will dim the radio display also, as long as it is dark outside. If it is not dark, the gauges don't automatically dim, and then the adjuster does no good. Also, you can turn the screen off, if you want, I think. I know I could on my Gen 1. Also, tap on the clock, and the screen will show the clock only, and it should be dimmer.

But warning, if you change the volume or channel with your steering wheel controls, the radio display will come back on / or will go back to the main screen if you have the clock on the display


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

neile300c said:


> Mine is bright also, the gauge dimmer will dim the radio display also, as long as it is dark outside. If it is not dark, the gauges don't automatically dim, and then the adjuster does no good. Also, you can turn the screen off, if you want, I think. I know I could on my Gen 1. Also, tap on the clock, and the screen will show the clock only, and it should be dimmer.
> 
> But warning, if you change the volume or channel with your steering wheel controls, the radio display will come back on / or will go back to the main screen if you have the clock on the display



Yeah, I’d rather not turn the display off. I’ll mostly likely surprise myself when changing something with the A/C  but you’d figure you could serperatly change the brightness from the gauge cluster. I’ll try it again. But if it doesn’t change it, probably going to take it back to the dealer and see if they can figure it out. I like the car, that’s my only pet peeve so far.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> I think something is wrong. My dims both the gauge cluster and MyLink display at the same time.
> 
> Related, mine don't dim very much for both. At max dim, it is too bright for driving outside of the city at night.


I never noticed the gauge cluster to be too bright and the dimmer seems to work well for it going to try it before I drive to work. But if it works for everyone else and doesn’t for me. Someone must have goofed in the assembly line


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> I think something is wrong. My dims both the gauge cluster and MyLink display at the same time.
> 
> Related, mine don't dim very much for both. At max dim, it is too bright for driving outside of the city at night.


Update on this:
I double checked. It doesn’t dim the display at all. Probably will take it to the dealer. But would rather have more input from others on this issue so I dont look like a dummy thinking it should do something it’s not supposed to


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Update on this:
> I double checked. It doesn’t dim the display at all. Probably will take it to the dealer. But would rather have more input from others on this issue so I dont look like a dummy thinking it should do something it’s not supposed to


I had a rental Cruze that did what you are describing, but my 2 Gen 2's dim with the instrument panel.. but the back-up camera makes the display full brightness, and it's too bright frankly. If you get no dim with the instrument panel, something is certainly wrong, and based on that rental I had.. a problem on more than one car.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> I had a rental Cruze that did what you are describing, but my 2 Gen 2's dim with the instrument panel.. but the back-up camera makes the display full brightness, and it's too bright frankly. If you get no dim with the instrument panel, something is certainly wrong, and based on that rental I had.. a problem on more than one car.


Thanks for the info. Going to get it checked out ASAP. Glad to know I’m not the only one with this issue. Bad quality control on Chevy’s part though :/


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neile300c said:


> Mine is bright also, the gauge dimmer will dim the radio display also, as long as it is dark outside.


Make sure you're doing the test at night, or at least in conditions that makes the automatic lights come on.


----------



## jmrhawk65 (Feb 8, 2018)

My wife just picked up a 2018 LT sedan yesterday and noticed how bright the radio display was. I tried adjusting using the dash dimmer but it had no affect on the radio display. It was dark when I tried it. It is so bright as to be a distraction, especially when you change the volume (the volume bar at the top is really bright). I plan to call my dealer as well, but thinking it won't be a quick fix.....


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

jmrhawk65 said:


> My wife just picked up a 2018 LT sedan yesterday and noticed how bright the radio display was. I tried adjusting using the dash dimmer but it had no affect on the radio display. It was dark when I tried it. It is so bright as to be a distraction, especially when you change the volume (the volume bar at the top is really bright). I plan to call my dealer as well, but thinking it won't be a quick fix.....


Exact same issue here. Must be a manufacturing issue with the 2018 models. Definitely getting this fixed. The screen brightness is fine when it’s in park. I like in a rural area so it’s a major distraction until I get to street lights.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Scheduled an appointment at a dealer Tuesday. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Exact same issue here. Must be a manufacturing issue with the 2018 models. Definitely getting this fixed. The screen brightness is fine when it’s in park. I like in a rural area so it’s a major distraction until I get to street lights.


I have a 2017 LT. You need to push the brightness control wheel “in” and hold it up or down until desired brightness is reached. The wheel brightens/dims both the 7” display and speedometer.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> I have a 2017 LT. You need to push the brightness control wheel “in” and hold it up or down until desired brightness is reached. The wheel brightens/dims both the 7” display and speedometer.


I feel like such a dummy right now. Thank you. It didn’t really feel like it went in when i pushed on it though. But it worked. Guess I’m not going to that appointment &#55357;&#56834;
i don’t feel as bad since others seem to have the same issue but glad I didn’t go to the appointment and look even dumber.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> I feel like such a dummy right now. Thank you. It didn’t really feel like it went in when i pushed on it though. But it worked. Guess I’m not going to that appointment ?
> i don’t feel as bad since others seem to have the same issue but glad I didn’t go to the appointment and look even dumber.


No problem. When I picked up my 17 in November, the salesman went over all the “Stuff” so quickly my head was spinning. I spent the next two weeks speed reading and scanning my owners manual on my IPad. This site is GREAT as owners are sharing their experiences both good or bad.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> No problem. When I picked up my 17 in November, the salesman went over all the “Stuff” so quickly my head was spinning. I spent the next two weeks speed reading and scanning my owners manual on my IPad. This site is GREAT as owners are sharing their experiences both good or bad.


Ah, when I got mine it was my salesman’s first day. So he really didn’t know much. Only thing we went over was the OnStar stuff. I just looked at the manual online But pretty sure it didn’t even mention pushing in on it. It just said it dimmed both.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Ah, when I got mine it was my salesman’s first day. So he really didn’t know much. Only thing we went over was the OnStar stuff. I just looked at the manual online But pretty sure it didn’t even mention pushing in on it. It just said it dimmed both.


You’re correct it does not say push in. I found out by accident. Thought it wasn’t working and pushed on it long enough to get it going. ?. I also found out just yesterday from a member named “Michigan” that when you remote start you car in the morning it doesn’t hold what your last setting was when you shut down at night. It defaults to front defogger, rear defroster, and cabin. That’s not a bad thing if overnight there was some freezing rain on your windshield and rear window. That’s why I really like this site ?


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> You’re correct it does not say push in. I found out by accident. Thought it wasn’t working and pushed on it long enough to get it going. . I also found out just yesterday from a member named “Michigan” that when you remote start you car in the morning it doesn’t hold what your last setting was when you shut down at night. It defaults to front defogger, rear defroster, and cabin. That’s not a bad thing if overnight there was some freezing rain on your windshield and rear window. That’s why I really like this site 


Actually weird thing here, it works when in accessory mode but doesn’t dim when the car is on?


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Actually weird thing here, it works when in accessory mode but doesn’t dim when the car is on?


I think it’s controlled by a light sensor. If it’s daytime you don’t need to adjust the brightness. I’ll check it at dusk tonight. ?. Big Brother is watching out for us. ???


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> I think it’s controlled by a light sensor. If it’s daytime you don’t need to adjust the brightness. I’ll check it at dusk tonight. . Big Brother is watching out for us. 


&#55357;&#56834; I did it at 5AM it’s completely dark. Max brightness in dark. But still clearly visible in the day. Even if I turn the lights on it doesn’t darken. Faulty light sensor maybe?


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi everyone,

When you push in the thumb wheel, does it click or make any sound? Can you feel it? I pushed mine with about 5 lbs of force and nothing happened.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> ? I did it at 5AM it’s completely dark. Max brightness in dark. But still clearly visible in the day. Even if I turn the lights on it doesn’t darken. Faulty light sensor maybe?


The wheel needs to be turned all the way down as far as it will go or all the way up and held there for a couple of seconds before the displays will dim or brighten (no need to push in)That’s why they put a small lip in the center of the wheel. The change in brightness is not immediate. I fooled with it tonight on my way home. Your brightness setting will also be maintained if you remote start. Still learning stuff about the car after 3 months. ?


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> The wheel needs to be turned all the way down as far as it will go or all the way up and held there for a couple of seconds before the displays will dim or brighten (no need to push in)That’s why they put a small lip in the center of the wheel. The change in brightness is not immediate. I fooled with it tonight on my way home. Your brightness setting will also be maintained if you remote start. Still learning stuff about the car after 3 months. 


Update: The radio screen is dimming. But very little. To the point where the gauge cluster is barely visible and the radio is still headlights bright &#55357;&#56849;


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

Try putting it in reverse then into drive, I found that out the other night that it will dim in reverse and stay dimmed once you put it into drive.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

timtp2004 said:


> Try putting it in reverse then into drive, I found that out the other night that it will dim in reverse and stay dimmed once you put it into drive.


Will give this one a try in the morning. Why does dimming a screen have to be so difficult?


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

timtp2004 said:


> Try putting it in reverse then into drive, I found that out the other night that it will dim in reverse and stay dimmed once you put it into drive.


Can 100% confirm this works. Thank you so much <3 now I can actually see while driving.


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

Awesome! Well glad I could help!


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

I should note for others having the same issue, when I put it in reverse and attempted to dim the display, it didn’t do anything. But after I put it in Drive that’s when it started to dim. It’s like you had to activate the dim switch while it was in reverse. That’s so weird.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> I should note for others having the same issue, when I put it in reverse and attempted to dim the display, it didn’t do anything. But after I put it in Drive that’s when it started to dim. It’s like you had to activate the dim switch while it was in reverse. That’s so weird.


I just started the car, the displays came on full brightness, while still in “Park” I dimmed them to an acceptable brightness using the wheel and backed out of the driveway. They stayed at the same level when I returned to D and left. My 17LT only has the auto headlights on/off and not the “auto high beam on/off feature” Don’t know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> I just started the car, the displays came on full brightness, while still in “Park” I dimmed them to an acceptable brightness using the wheel and backed out of the driveway. They stayed at the same level when I returned to D and left. My 17LT only has the auto headlights on/off and not the “auto high beam on/off feature” Don’t know if that makes a difference.


Think it’s just a common issue. Works normally for some. Not for others. Some posted in this thread saying theirs doesn’t work correctly either. Someone had a few rentals that had the same issue


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Think it’s just a common issue. Works normally for some. Not for others. Some posted in this thread saying theirs doesn’t work correctly either. Someone had a few rentals that had the same issue


I think you’re right. No way should you have to put it in reverse then drive to get the screens to dim/brighten. Computers are finicky. But I still really like this car (so far) ?


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> I think you’re right. No way should you have to put it in reverse then drive to get the screens to dim/brighten. Computers are finicky. But I still really like this car (so far) 


Same, got the $2k rebate on mine. Way better than my old 99 Grand Prix  bought the Cruze to build more of a credit history.’but really liking the features. Especially CarPlay.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have this issue too. On my way to work this morning it was blindingly bright and the control didn’t dim the screen, just the instrument panel. 

When I got to work I came in a researched it and went out and it worked, so I don’t know.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Emailed the guy who sold me the car. Here was his response. Kind of disappointing 


Hi Brad,
I spoke to one of the service advisors about your infotainment system issue. He knew exactly what I was talking about because he’s had it on his Cruze and his Equinox. He says there is no fix for it though. Just exactly what you’re already doing. He says he’ll let me know if anything changes.


----------



## greg1234 (Jan 11, 2018)

I found the same thing, if you put the car into reverse first then back into the drive the screen will then adjust accordingly. Must be a fluke in the programming. I think it is related to the back up camera.



timtp2004 said:


> Try putting it in reverse then into drive, I found that out the other night that it will dim in reverse and stay dimmed once you put it into drive.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jmrhawk65 said:


> My wife just picked up a 2018 LT sedan yesterday and noticed how bright the radio display was. I tried adjusting using the dash dimmer but it had no affect on the radio display. It was dark when I tried it. It is so bright as to be a distraction, especially when you change the volume (the volume bar at the top is really bright). I plan to call my dealer as well, but thinking it won't be a quick fix.....



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Volleyvaper (Nov 24, 2018)

Did you never get this resolved?


----------



## Nevin (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm taking my 2018 with a 7" MyLink in to the dealer this afternoon for this problem.

Some additional information on my issue:

At night, or with the ambient light sensor covered:

The screen _will_ dim properly in Drive if I shift to Reverse first.
The screen _won't_ dim properly if I shift from Park to Drive without pausing in reverse.
The instrument panel dims properly for the lighting conditions, regardless of the screen.
Shifting to Reverse and back to Drive will cause the screen to dim properly.
When the screen does dim as expected, it also responds to the dimmer switch controls.
When the screen does not dim as expected, it does not respond to the dimmer switch controls.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe a light covering of nightshade would work.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Maybe a light covering of nightshade would work.


LOL, that's what I need, screen is ridiculously bright at night with camera on.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Nevin said:


> I'm taking my 2018 with a 7" MyLink in to the dealer this afternoon for this problem.
> 
> Some additional information on my issue:
> 
> ...


Same scenario with the manual transmission. I have to hit reverse to dim the display or else it stays on bright.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have this issue occasionally. It appears to be some kind of software glitch with the display. I just picked up another 2018, this one an auto. It did it this morning. I pulled over. Did the switch to reverse, engaging the back up camera.. then back to drive.. and it went back to the proper dimmer setting. A bit annoying, but it's good to know that trick. Please keep us posted on what the dealership says, this or not an isolated problem. I had a Cruze rental one time that seemed to be on full bright all the time. It can be a safety issue in night driving. It destroys night vision. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevin (Dec 5, 2018)

Nevin said:


> I'm taking my 2018 with a 7" MyLink in to the dealer this afternoon for this problem.
> 
> Some additional information on my issue:
> 
> ...


i'm happy to report that the dealer was able to fix this issue.

Unfortunately, I have no paper-trail to share with you on what they replaced: I signed the work order when I dropped it off; they had nothing for me when I picked it up 1.5 hours later.

They told me, after my visit (above), that they were going to order the parts, and replace the screen module, which they did this morning. I can confirm that the touch screen is not the same one I had, as the plastic protection film is new, and different than what was there previously. Also, all my radio presets, and car configurations have been cleared.

The screen now does not increase in brightness when shifted into reverse, like it used to. It stays at the nighttime brightness setting, with the backup cam on (yay), and therefore, doesn't go to full brightness when shifted quickly into drive.

Also, I think the clock display has changed on the Home screen. I seem to recall it being a small readout in the upper right; it's now in a larger font, taking up the lower right quadrant on the home screen. Perhaps it was always this way.

While I did have to show them how the screen was misbehaving, by covering the sensor and shifting the car from park to drive, then to reverse and back to drive, and there was a bit of 'well, maybe you're shifting too fast' for which I just side-eyed the svc manager until he dropped that subject. I did mention "too bright to be safe at night", "dangerous to pull over just to shift to reverse", and "I'll get a ticket if I did that at a stop sign with a cop behind me.", but it wasn't an argument, per se. They decided to swap the screen and whatever else out, after a technician gave it a good go-over (the day of my first post).

I do wish I had some paperwork to share on what exactly they did, but again, they had none to give me. I asked.

Cheers,

-nevin


----------



## Nevin (Dec 5, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> LOL, that's what I need, screen is ridiculously bright at night with camera on.


Perhaps one of those clingy vinyl window stickers with a smokey tint on it, if it doesn't mess up the touch screen stuff...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Nevin said:


> i'm happy to report that the dealer was able to fix this issue.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no paper-trail to share with you on what they replaced: I signed the work order when I dropped it off; they had nothing for me when I picked it up 1.5 hours later.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that detailed update! I have 2 cars now that seem to have that intermittent issue and it appears I need to get them a new screen while they are both under warranty. The super bright screen in reverse at night makes it nearly useless and it's distracting.. and of course when it stays bright it's a safety issue driving at night. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JCasey123 (Feb 21, 2019)

We just bought the 2018 with the same problem. My son noticed it seems to dim just fine if we put it in reverse first. It's almost like the rear camera tells the car how dark it is outside. Makes no sense, but it works for us to put it in reverse first, whether we need to or not.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

This is a problem with the cruze. I had a case open about it and I was told the engineers are aware of it. No fix. Kayla at chevy said she spoke to the dealership and she said the dealership said it is working to spec( never spoke to them, only one short email). Which is true. To gm specs. I dont believe it is correct or safe to have to put the car in reverse to get the display to dim. Pull off a highway at night, stop, put it in reverse,back into drive and return onto a highway. 
I did not buy this car to have to put it in reverse then drive to dim a display. The display issue may seem random but it will happen all the time if you dont start out in reverse. Its a cruze program issue. I back into the garage and parking spot so I drive out must the time so I see the issue everyday. I drive 55 miles to work and driving in the county where it is dark with a bright display is hard on my eyes. 
I was very disappointed in gm about this issue when they said there was no resolution. I asked to get me into a different vehical. They said there is no resolution. My response was there is. A different vehical. They said I could trade it in and take the one year hit on my own. I buy a new one ton diesel every year and I guess thats not enough for gm to treat loyal customers with integrity and fairness. 

Pretty sad


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Mine doesn't stay bright like a lot you guys have issue with, but it's just STUPID bright in reverse. I'm probably gonna replace the camera first, because display goes grainy I reverse. when bright at night.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have the same issue with the display not dimming. 2018 cruze. It doesn't matter if the lights are in auto or in the on position. I have been dealing with this since oct of 2018 with the dealerships and gm the last month. There is no fix to the bright display. gm engineers are aware of the problem and gm is not going to fix the problem. I had a case open and they told me that they will do nothing for me about a bright display. That is there spec. Own gms my whole life and that's the only model that does it. So a cruze only spec I guess. It is dangerous out on dark country roads. Cant see to the right and you get eye strain when driving for long distances.
The problem seems to be with the programming. If you are driving and the auto lights come on it will not dim the display. The dash lights dim. You have to stop and put the car in reverse, activate the rear camera, then back to drive. At this point the display will start dim... Or put the car in reverse first, then drive and it will work properly. If you back into the garage and parking spots like me and start driving, then it will not dim. Kayla with gm said they have no intentions to fix this. It is very unsafe. I asked help to get out of the car. They said I could trade it off. So I would have to take the hit for one year. I am still dealing with this issue. I never would have bought this car with this issue and the sale person never told me I would have to pull off a highway to be able to dim the display. They want me to go away and closed my case by reading one short email from the dealer. Which was correct, working to gm specs. Not that gm is correct on this one. 

Gm fix this issue. It is dangerous.

Has anyone looked into state laws about brightness inside a car while driving? Ever took a light meter to see how bright it is?

It is worse with the phone on the display or blue tooth. Also the one inch white volume bar


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I’ve had this same problem. I learned that my dash and display only dim together when I turn on my car and don’t adjust anything (climate controls, stereo, seat heaters). If I do adjust something, my display automatically brightens and stays bright. I use Apple CarPlay often and it’s very distracting at night.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM won't fix it unless people complain. Complain to GM, complain to the NHTSA.

Thr screen and dash in these cars are too bright. There's no doubt. It's a safety issue and doesn't meet Federal safety laws in my opinion.

FMVSS 571.101

S5.3.2 Brightness of illumination of controls and indicators


S5.3.2.2 The means of providing the visibility required:

(a) Must be adjustable to provide at least two levels of brightness;

(b) At a level of brightness other than the highest level, the identification of controls and indicators must be barely discernible to the driver who has adapted to dark ambient roadway condition;

BARELY DISCERNIBLE..... 

Not BRIGHT AS FCUK....


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have the same issue with the 7" screen in my 2018 Cruze. I have mentioned it to the dealer, but I have not got it looked at yet.

I drive quite often at night in the winter months and it is very frustrating to have to turn off the display when I forget to stop in reverse long enough for the camera to load before shifting to drive. As stated before, when it is stuck in bright mode the dimmer control does nothing for the screen, just the dash lights.

I am surprised this does not seem to be a quick easy fix. I am sure it is a software issue. 

I will still be raising the issue with my dealer and see what they figure out.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Keep on them. Its been a problem since 2016 for sure. Maybe longer. Thanks for the federal regulations. Very helpful


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Took car to my local dealer to look into the 7" Mylink screen not dimming unless the reverse camera loads. They updated it with the latest software release. After getting the car back I tested it and still no difference on the dimming. 

I had the service manager come out to show him what was happening and he seemed a bit perplexed. He looked through the menus on the screen and thought there should be an option for "auto dim" "daytime" and "night" modes. But no such menu appears on my Mylink. He said usually he recommends customers stay on "night" mode if the screen brightness is an issue. 

So, he said he would look into it and do some research. 

Not real confident in a solution, but I will keep pressing the issue as I feel it is definitely a safety concern at night. If I am not distracted with the brightness, I am distracted by flipping through the menu to turn off the display.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

All, based upon multiple reports from people saying the dealerships do not want to fix this, and only one saying they did.. I think it is appropriate to file a NHTSA complaint, I just did, and will be filing two, since I have 2 cars affected by this defect. The safety arear to select is "visibility/wipers" as that catagory covers issues that affect the ability of the driver to see, and a super bright not dimmable display is certainly in that catagory. Here is the text of what I used in my complaint, feel free to copy at will: 

Radio/Infotainment system display goes full bright even during night and cannot be dimmed and destroys the drivers night vision and can only be reset by stopping the car and cycling through reverse, to activate reverse camera. Also, Reverse camera operation puts screen in full bright, which at night makes the display too bright to use, and distracting to the driver trying to safely operate the car in reverse at night.
This appears to be a problem with all 2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze with the 7” mylink infotainment system as can be seen in the active online forum discussion of this issue: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/223897-how-dim-7-mylink-display.html

The link for the NHTSA site: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/?

If they get enough complaints on the same issue, the do an investigation and that can force a recall, or GM to fix it, since it appears obvious that are not going to do it by our complaints via the dealerships.

It takes less than 5 minutes to fill out the data and file a complaint on the NHTSA site, please do it so perhaps we'll get GM to fix this issue.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> All, based upon multiple reports from people saying the dealerships do not want to fix this, and only one saying they did.. I think it is appropriate to file a NHTSA complaint, I just did, and will be filing two, since I have 2 cars affected by this defect. The safety arear to select is "visibility/wipers" as that catagory covers issues that affect the ability of the driver to see, and a super bright not dimmable display is certainly in that catagory. Here is the text of what I used in my complaint, feel free to copy at will:
> 
> Radio/Infotainment system display goes full bright even during night and cannot be dimmed and destroys the drivers night vision and can only be reset by stopping the car and cycling through reverse, to activate reverse camera. Also, Reverse camera operation puts screen in full bright, which at night makes the display too bright to use, and distracting to the driver trying to safely operate the car in reverse at night.
> This appears to be a problem with all 2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze with the 7” mylink infotainment system as can be seen in the active online forum discussion of this issue: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-gen2-audio-electronics/223897-how-dim-7-mylink-display.html
> ...


As unlikely as a repair may be, I will give the dealer a chance to find a fix. If they come back with no solution I will be filing a complaint as well.

Those having this issue should definitely file a complaint with their respective agency in their country. 

For those in Canada you should file a complaint with Transport Canada: https://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/PCDB-BDPP/fc-cp.aspx?lang=eng

The regulation is the same as the US stated by Maven above: (pg. 8-9) https://www.tc.gc.ca/media/documents/acts-regulations/101_TSD_rev0.pdf


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Had another conversation with gm. They told me there is no guarantee they are going to fix it. So they are not. There solution is to stop and put the car in reverse for 13 seconds. I didnt feel this was a safe solution to the problem. I did ask for there interpretation of the federal law. They are going to get back to me on this. I am file with the state attorney general office and they will send letters to gm about this issue.

The dealership is not going to get anywhere. Six months I have on this. They wont wven send a rep in to look at it. 

Thanks for the new info.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hank1 said:


> Had another conversation with gm. They told me there is no guarantee they are going to fix it. So they are not. There solution is to stop and put the car in reverse for 13 seconds. I didnt feel this was a safe solution to the problem. I did ask for there interpretation of the federal law. They are going to get back to me on this. I am file with the state attorney general office and they will send letters to gm about this issue.
> 
> The dealership is not going to get anywhere. Six months I have on this. They wont wven send a rep in to look at it.
> 
> Thanks for the new info.


You should definitely file a complaint with your state AG and the NHTSA. 

Pulling onto the shoulder of a busy highway/interstate at night and putting the car into reverse, causing confusion and distraction to other drivers is NOT a solution.
If possible you should get this "solution" in writing from them and include a copy of this document with your complaints.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

As of last friday gm said they have no guarantee they are going to fix it. Now monday they said technical is looking into it. No eta on a fix. They would not respond on the federal law interruption. They said they are “to busy”.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hank1 said:


> As of last friday gm said they have no guarantee they are going to fix it. Now monday they said technical is looking into it. No eta on a fix. They would not respond on the federal law interruption. They said they are “to busy”.


No surprise they would not comment on a legality question. 

I spoke with my dealer today about the issue and they did tell me a fix is in the works. 
The update is supposed to be ready in a couple weeks. 
We shall see soon if this fixes the issue.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

This is where Saab made better cars:


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is a handy feature. The Cruze could easily work this way to, or at least close to it. 
Just need the software in the Mylink to be set up properly.


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Does anyone that own a 19 have this problem with the updated infotainment system?


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes 19 do have the issue. It only shows up if you go straight to drive. If you back out of a garage or parking spot the display will dim. Straight into drive it will not dim


----------



## drdetroit58 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have been informed that there is an update coming down from GM on June 30th 2019 to deal with this issue. My dealer has been very upfront with the acknowledgment of the issue and I hope the update fixes it. I'm sure they're not interested in me filing a lemon claim over it as I purchased it new with 9 miles on it. FYI I did have a 2019 loaner they gave me that did not have this issue so it must be random.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

drdetroit58 said:


> I have been informed that there is an update coming down from GM on June 30th 2019 to deal with this issue. My dealer has been very upfront with the acknowledgment of the issue and I hope the update fixes it. I'm sure they're not interested in me filing a lemon claim over it as I purchased it new with 9 miles on it. FYI I did have a 2019 loaner they gave me that did not have this issue so it must be random.


I recently had a 2019 Cruze rental and it didn't stay full bright at all during my daily drives, where at least 50% were at night. That said it still would go ridiculous bright when in reverse camera mode, at night. To make matters worse it was a white car and the upper and lower edges of the screen were blazing bright! In contrast the other cars I've driven with backup cameras, and even the upgrade radio on Cruze keep a night mode brightness for reverse camera operation at night. How we didn't get that with the 7" system is maddening. GM you are better than this. On a separate but related issue.. my system won't hold a Bluetooth connection. It's frequently disconnected and connected while driving. I thought it could be my phone, but it doesn't do it with the 2017 that has the upgrade radio, nor any other car, and not the 2019 rental, not the Infinity rental, so it's NOT my phone. Dealership said that they had an update and I had it installed.. still seems to have difficulty keeping a Bluetooth connection, but maybe not as bad as before. Haven't tested for the full bright glitch yet, maybe it fixed that.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Update on this:
> I double checked. It doesn’t dim the display at all. Probably will take it to the dealer. But would rather have more input from others on this issue so I dont look like a dummy thinking it should do something it’s not supposed to


Dimmer switch works on my 19 Cruze hatch for the radio & gauge cluster to dim the brightness.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Everyone try this. I have been dealing with gm for a year now on the display not dimming. Contacted the attorney generals office. Mult case numbers. Gm just blows everything off. There is no cruze from 2016 on without this dimming issue. 

If you start your car at night. The dimming will work. If you put the car directly in drive the display will go full bright. The gauge cluster will dim and the display will not. Next put the car into reverse and turn the camera on, back into drive and the cluster and display will be dimmable. Program issue. 

Next issue. If you put your car directly into drive during the day and start driving and it become dark. The display will not dim. You have to pull over and activate the camera and go back into drive. 

Conclusion. If you back out of a garage or spot day or night the display will dim. If you drive out of a spot day or night the display will not dim until the camera is activated. 

I sat will a dealer and went thur six new cruzes to prove my point and he turned all these into general motors with zero help. I have hear of a upgrade for 17 months now and haven't seen a thing. 

This is a safety concern when out in rural areas with a bright light in your eyes. Federal law states this is a issue yet gm says that dont have to follow it. 

As far as I’m concern being a peasant in the scheme of things it should be a class action lawsuit against GM. Somebody’s gonna get hurt or killed over this issue and they are doing nothing about it to fix it. Just a bunch of lipservice. 

Hopefully there is a lawyer out there to pick this up.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hank1 said:


> Everyone try this. I have been dealing with gm for a year now on the display not dimming. Contacted the attorney generals office. Mult case numbers. Gm just blows everything off. There is no cruze from 2016 on without this dimming issue.
> 
> If you start your car at night. The dimming will work. If you put the car directly in drive the display will go full bright. The gauge cluster will dim and the display will not. Next put the car into reverse and turn the camera on, back into drive and the cluster and display will be dimmable. Program issue.


I had the same problem with my 2018. I had it into my local dealer several months ago and they had no solution. Told me after some digging that there was an update due out in the summer. I went in last week for an oil change and to inquire about the update to the 7" Mylink. They tried installing the update and to no avail. They told me they would order a new Mylink unit.

After getting it installed the other day it does seem to dim properly now. Even without having to put the car in reverse! I have not really driven the car much since the install, but so far so good.

I would have thought a simple software/programming issue is all it would be, but I had to get a whole new Mylink.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Chad20101 said:


> Dimmer switch works on my 19 Cruze hatch for the radio & gauge cluster to dim the brightness.


This issue is a bit more complex than that. Mine works too, SOMETIMES. It never dims the screen for the reverse camera, it is worse than useless at night, in fact I'm lucky to have gravity to back into my drive at night, as the camera makes the screen so bright it makes it hard to even use the mirrors due to the glare. The issue of going bright and staying that way if not going to reverse when starting out, is the problem, it will "reset" if you stop the car, go into, then out of reverse, but there are times when doing that is a serious safety issue, as is driving with the display full bright at night. 

Additionally, both my 7" MyLink units in both 2018's do this, but the 9" in the 2017 does not have this issue at all, and add to that the bluetooth pairing is a problem in both 2018's with the 7" display, and it is NOT my phone that is the problem.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hank1 said:


> Everyone try this. I have been dealing with gm for a year now on the display not dimming. Contacted the attorney generals office. Mult case numbers. Gm just blows everything off. There is no cruze from 2016 on without this dimming issue.
> 
> If you start your car at night. The dimming will work. If you put the car directly in drive the display will go full bright. The gauge cluster will dim and the display will not. Next put the car into reverse and turn the camera on, back into drive and the cluster and display will be dimmable. Program issue.
> 
> ...


Also, do the NHTSA online complaint form linked in an earlier post. If NHTSA gets enough complaints and validates the issue, they can order GM to do a recall over this issue.

The link for the NHTSA site: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/?


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I did file with the nhtsa also. General motors goes on these cycles where they are more into profit instead of there customers. Of course if you ask them that’s not true. But the reality is they go for years and will fix anything and then all of a sudden it just stops and they won’t fix nothing. This one really bothers me. The reason being is I buy a new truck every year and I bought this vehicle for my daughter. I don’t feel a new driver needs to have a light distracting her when she has other things to worry about. We live out in the country and travel for sports across rural America. And when I’m driving down the highway through Nebraska and I have to pull off the road to get the light from shining in my eyes I don’t think that’s right. And I don’t feel it’s right that GM physically told me they do not have to follow federal guidelines. It’s all in recording. So if GM doesn’t have to follow guidelines what good are they. They also are stating that Im out of warranty so they wont do anything.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

drdetroit58 said:


> I have been informed that there is an update coming down from GM on June 30th 2019 to deal with this issue. My dealer has been very upfront with the acknowledgment of the issue and I hope the update fixes it. I'm sure they're not interested in me filing a lemon claim over it as I purchased it new with 9 miles on it. FYI I did have a 2019 loaner they gave me that did not have this issue so it must be random.


Hopefully there will be an update to fix this without having to replace the Mylink.

Replacing the old 7" Mylink screen with the a new part fixed mine and all is well.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hank1 said:


> I did file with the nhtsa also. General motors goes on these cycles where they are more into profit instead of there customers. Of course if you ask them that’s not true. But the reality is they go for years and will fix anything and then all of a sudden it just stops and they won’t fix nothing. This one really bothers me. The reason being is I buy a new truck every year and I bought this vehicle for my daughter. I don’t feel a new driver needs to have a light distracting her when she has other things to worry about. We live out in the country and travel for sports across rural America. And when I’m driving down the highway through Nebraska and I have to pull off the road to get the light from shining in my eyes I don’t think that’s right. And I don’t feel it’s right that GM physically told me they do not have to follow federal guidelines. It’s all in recording. So if GM doesn’t have to follow guidelines what good are they. They also are stating that Im out of warranty so they wont do anything.


 If you had mentioned it prior to the warranty expiration they should do the right thing and honor that. If not, I would take it up a level and file a complaint with GM customer care, as it is a factory defect and not a break down after the fact.

Also, file a claim with the NHTSA. It may not be a recall level issue, but if enough complain GM may have to put out a TSB and repair the problem even past normal warranty period. 

For those still under B2B warranty keep pushing your dealer for a replacement Mylink screen or make sure it is documented so they will do a future update when available under warranty.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I filed with the ag office and nhtsa. I also just started another claim with gm today. I will keep everyone posted on updates.


----------



## Kennybrook84 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hold down the Home button and FF button. It syncs it with your car dimmer switch. When your put your car in reverse the reverse camera may reset it. If that happens just repeat. 




Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Update on this:
> I double checked. It doesn’t dim the display at all. Probably will take it to the dealer. But would rather have more input from others on this issue so I dont look like a dummy thinking it should do something it’s not supposed to


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kennybrook84 said:


> Hold down the Home button and FF button. It syncs it with your car dimmer switch. When your put your car in reverse the reverse camera may reset it. If that happens just repeat.


I'll have to try this, where did you find the instructions that mention to do this?


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I will give that a try. Guessing it was dumb luck finding that. I have four case numbers into gm. Attorney general letters. About thirty hours of conversations yet nobody has every told me that. All I got was gm doesnt have to follow federal guide lines and in the state of Mn this is acceptable. Wow. No fix out yet. I feel is that its not a fix if it works. Just a bandage. 

Gm just lost a sale for me. Traverse just went to a different brand. Pretty said since the only vehicles I have ever owned were gm.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh, I should also note another "glitch" with my 7" MyLink. It won't update the time from the cell tower, and it loses track of time. It has done this since new, but I've not really made an issue of it, since when I connect to Android Auto, it is displays the correct time from the phone. I had made me late to work a couple of times when I looked at the time on the radio and it was off by more than 15 minutes. Anyone else see this odd behavior on the unit?


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Keenybrook. I did try the home button and fast forward. It took ten seconds of holding it down. The display blanks out and does a full reset. This might come in handy instead of pulling over. 

I still feel gm should fix this problem. It is a safety issue and resetting a display while driving doesnt seem safe either.


----------



## packster111 (Nov 25, 2019)

Nevin said:


> i'm happy to report that the dealer was able to fix this issue.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no paper-trail to share with you on what they replaced: I signed the work order when I dropped it off; they had nothing for me when I picked it up 1.5 hours later.
> 
> ...


I had this same exact procedure completed today. The brightness seems to be behaving properly now. I did print out post #43 to show to the dealer. It seemed to help them. They claimed they had never heard of this problem before.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I did get them to warranty this with 60000 miles last week. They first changed the display per GM which fixed the dimming issue but cause all sorts of problem with the steering wheel buttons so I brought it make in and there are a couple updates and they uploaded both of them. The display is working correctly now and the other buttons. So GM did finally fix the issue with updates. I did notice I have a different layout on the menu screen.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I finally got GM to agree to replace my infotainment system. Part is apparently on order. I had several other issues in addition to the screen brightness. 

As a side note. I'm driving a rental Chrysler 300. Got it late at night, and was annoyed at the screen brightness, then noticed a very convenient button to black out the screen! Later found the screen itself has adjustable brightness independent from the dash instruments, it has 10 levels and the 1 is a bit too dim, 2 is perfect. If FCA can figure this out, there is no excuse for GM to not get it right.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Again they replaced my infotainment first then had to put updates in. I dont know if the updates would work with a original screen? They tried updates in the past which did not work. GM said to replace the infotainment. At this point I am glad its fixed. Almost two years later


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep same here had to get screen replaced, updates to original did not work.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

So, back on October 16th GM said they talked to the dealership and that a new radio would be ordered.. and apparently the dealership has no record of placing an order, but I happen to have the voicemail audio file from GM saying that the radio would be ordered. 

It is very frustrating. 

Clearly they have had many issues with this radio, this thread makes that pretty clear. That they play ignorant about the problem and people the run around is maddening. It certainly will be a consideration on the next car purchase, and a mark AGAINST GM.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> That they play ignorant about the problem and people the run around is maddening. It certainly will be a consideration on the next car purchase, and a mark AGAINST GM.


This failure to get parts in a timely fashion is hurting them across the board right now. Seems to be happening a lot with many parts.


----------



## Hank1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Its not just a few. Its all of them for sure in 2018. I believe it goes back to 2016. My dealer went out to the lot and checked six new cars. They all had the problem and they all got set to gm


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

TDCruze said:


> This failure to get parts in a timely fashion is hurting them across the board right now. Seems to be happening a lot with many parts.


True, the EGR Cooler took about 4 months to get, then they needed seals to fix the coolant leak, that took another 2 months... technically under my state's lemon law, I could force them to buy the car back, since it qualifies as a lemon, even after it was finally fixed.. one month out of service in a 12 month period meets the definition. 

That said, the issue on the radio is that they never even ordered it, despite the call saying they were ordering it, and my actually dropping in the dealership and ASKING about status of the order for the radio.. now they act as if they know nothing about ordering a radio, but the service manager says they generally get radios in a day... so that is interesting, and based on the now well documented issues on this particular radio, it seems GM has had to replace many of them.


----------



## Bweb (Jan 27, 2020)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Hey guys, been lurking on the forums ever since I got my 2018 Cruze a few weeks back. But there’s been one main thing bugging me about the car. The Mylink display is extremely bright. Like unsafe levels of bright. It’s fine when I just turn on the car. But after I put it in gear, it goes to max brightness it seems. I assume it gets brighter because of the backup camera. But even when it’s in drive it’s extremely bright. The knob on the driver’s side beside the headlights only seems to dim the gauge cluster. Any ideas?
> Also, I have the LS model. Help would be greatly appreciated. This has been bugging me since I purchased it.


We discovered we have to put the car in reverse first. If we simply go forward, screen does not dim. If we stop and put it in reverse first, then in drive, the screen dims appropriate for. Ight time. Weird and stupid but happy we figured this out.


----------



## Nevin (Dec 5, 2018)

Nevin said:


> i'm happy to report that the dealer was able to fix this issue.
> 
> 
> They told me, after my visit (above), that they were going to order the parts, and replace the screen module, which they did this morning. I can confirm that the touch screen is not the same one I had, as the plastic protection film is new, and different than what was there previously. Also, all my radio presets, and car configurations have been cleared.


And, in September, my SiriusXM stopped working; I had pre-paid for a year.

But since it had worked as normal long since this work had been done (Dec 2018 - > Sept 2019), I didn't consider that my radio ID had changed. Of course, I was in the middle of a road trip when it happened. I just switched to digital media/radio and forgot about it.

Now, I'm trying to explain to SiriusXM that I haven't had their service since Sept after I got a new bill.

So if any of you get your display changed, and have a Sirius XM subscription, make sure to get the subscription updated.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

I have the same issue. "Fix" is to put the car in reverse long enough for the rear camera to show in the head unit. Then put the car in gear and the screen will be dimmed. It's a software bug. If you back out of your driveway you'll see that it dims properly of course. Annoying you have to delay on reverse to pull forward and have a dimmed display.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

On my 2018 auto, When I go into reverse with the dimmer switch pushed down, I put into drive it will always be in dim mode.


----------



## JeffFM (Aug 6, 2021)

Kennybrook84 said:


> Hold down the Home button and FF button. It syncs it with your car dimmer switch. When your put your car in reverse the reverse camera may reset it. If that happens just repeat.


This works! It reboots mylink, and then the dimmer dims both the dash AND mylink screen. Hurray! (hope i don't have to do it too often, though).
PS: I recently bought a 2018 Cruze LS. I got it home and noticed that there is no cruise control. (on a 2018?? Really???) I am having a company called "Tint World" install an after market cruise control. It gonna be $700 but I just can't live without cruise control. (My ankle is killing me! And speedup/slow down...speed up/slow down!!)
Does anyone else think it is ironic that the Chevy Cruze would come standard without Cruise??


----------



## Juggalotus139 (Oct 29, 2021)

Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Hey guys, been lurking on the forums ever since I got my 2018 Cruze a few weeks back. But there’s been one main thing bugging me about the car. The Mylink display is extremely bright. Like unsafe levels of bright. It’s fine when I just turn on the car. But after I put it in gear, it goes to max brightness it seems. I assume it gets brighter because of the backup camera. But even when it’s in drive it’s extremely bright. The knob on the driver’s side beside the headlights only seems to dim the gauge cluster. Any ideas?
> Also, I have the LS model. Help would be greatly appreciated. This has been bugging me since I purchased it.





Skullcrusher1005 said:


> Hey guys, been lurking on the forums ever since I got my 2018 Cruze a few weeks back. But there’s been one main thing bugging me about the car. The Mylink display is extremely bright. Like unsafe levels of bright. It’s fine when I just turn on the car. But after I put it in gear, it goes to max brightness it seems. I assume it gets brighter because of the backup camera. But even when it’s in drive it’s extremely bright. The knob on the driver’s side beside the headlights only seems to dim the gauge cluster. Any ideas?
> Also, I have the LS model. Help would be greatly appreciated. This has been bugging me since I purchased it.


If you put the car in reverse for a couple seconds before drive it should auto dim the screen once the camera shuts off after putting back in drive. You should be able to control with dimmer switch after doing that. Took me several months to figure that out. It was irritating.


----------

